# First run in my new rig Guadalupe River Gonzales



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Went and picked up my new boat 2 weeks ago so we strung a few lines this past weekend. Water was low but it was fun running. Ended up with 64 channels and blues and 6 yellas. We kept 3 yellas and released the rest. Overall a good meat run.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, river is low, if I want to keep fishing it, Im gonna have to invest in a tunnel. Pic is of my last trip down a week ago. My son's is in worse shape, broke the driveshaft. The golf course swift is whooping us, lol. But have caught some good yellas.


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

SSST said:


> Yeah, river is low, if I want to keep fishing it, Im gonna have to invest in a tunnel. Pic is of my last trip down a week ago. My son's is in worse shape, broke the driveshaft. The golf course swift is whooping us, lol. But have caught some good yellas.


Man I've been there done that. I switched to a jet about 3-4 years ago and will never go back. I can run from the bridge to hochheim and not bump a rock or log. Come to Gonzales one day and run mine on the river

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Man I love your new setup I just got my rig and I'm already on the itch to upgrade think mine will be on the market here pretty quick nice run !

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Guntown said:


> Man I've been there done that. I switched to a jet about 3-4 years ago and will never go back. I can run from the bridge to hochheim and not bump a rock or log. Come to Gonzales one day and run mine on the river
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice rig, I'm pricing new rigs as we speak, lol. I'd love to have one like yours, but I love the salt and don't need 2 boat payments. I will prob meet up with you one day down there, we'll be the guys pushing the boat thru the swifts.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Man I love your new setup I just got my rig and I'm already on the itch to upgrade think mine will be on the market here pretty quick nice run !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Which begs the question, what are you running now?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

1652 xpress with a 40 Yamaha prop drive with the big tiller conversion it's great running lines but with the kids and weight I push I gonna go bigger runs 27 loaded down with lines 3 ppl and bait and 35ish with just me and beer and rods









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Man I love your new setup I just got my rig and I'm already on the itch to upgrade think mine will be on the market here pretty quick nice run !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I've had props, surface drives(gatortail), and this is my second jet rig. The jet is by far my favorite. I can run wide open just about anywhere and not have to worry about hitting anything. I was hesitant about getting one because I figured they would be always getting clogged or sucking something up but they are actually tougher than anything I've ever ran. I couldn't tear my first one up and I jumped logs, ran over dry sand bars, pretty much anything you could do with a boat full of friends and an ice chest full of motivation! If you're ever in the area and want to try it out give me a shout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Sounds good iv sure been looking at them I have rode in a few different ones and I like the getting skinny part of it I just kinda don't care for the turning having to keep it throttled up or she wants to slide out does yours reverse pretty well on that blazer ? I'm looking at getting a 18 60 or 18 70 tunnel hull but haven't decided on prop or jet

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Sounds good iv sure been looking at them I have rode in a few different ones and I like the getting skinny part of it I just kinda don't care for the turning having to keep it throttled up or she wants to slide out does yours reverse pretty well on that blazer ? I'm looking at getting a 18 60 or 18 70 tunnel hull but haven't decided on prop or jet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Mine turns really well and reverses better than my prop boats. But my boat doesn't have a tunnel, it's just a straight Flatbottom. The guys up in Missouri that build these won't build one with a tunnel for a jet, they say it will kill your reverse and lose 5mph on top end. And from running them I love the Flatbottom. I can be running 3/4 to full speed and trim up to where my jet foot is actually an inch above the bottom of my boat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Some great fish..and lots of great Boat info talked about..thx and congrats.and Enjoy that boat...Ilove the hull


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Guntown....Questions:
In the 2nd pic of your boat it looks like there is a plate welded to the transom; what is that or is that a reflection?
Who built the boat?
I understand yours is a pure flat bottom, but would a jet work on a hull with a shallow 3 degree bottom?
I'm running a surface drive and kinda looking for something more maneuverable.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

One thing mentioned really hit home...most boats do not reverse very well with a tunnel...And running lines reverse is really handy...I got a tunnel in my 16 and thats my biggest complain..and it wants to slide at high speed


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

redexpress said:


> Guntown....Questions:
> In the 2nd pic of your boat it looks like there is a plate welded to the transom; what is that or is that a reflection?
> Who built the boat?
> I understand yours is a pure flat bottom, but would a jet work on a hull with a shallow 3 degree bottom?
> I'm running a surface drive and kinda looking for something more maneuverable.


Yes you are right that is a plate welded to the transom but it is only there as a splash protector, really not a necessity just something they put on all of them. This is my second Blazer I've had built. They are a company out of Missouri that specializes in Flatbottom jet boats and will build anything you dream up. I priced many other builders (alweld, weldcraft, etc) and nobody could touch their price or their turnaround. They built this one exactly like I wanted it in 4 weeks. I have actually heard of jets doing really well with a wide shallow tunnel. The main reason a regular tunnel gets talked down upon is because the jet outboards like clean flowing water and a deep prop tunnel often creates turbulent water that doesn't do well on a jet. If you guys get a chance y'all should get on YouTube and type in 1652 Blazer. Check out all of the videos by Dennis Bohanan. He is who I use as an example of what a jet can really do! Also, he runs a Facebook page called Texas Outboard Jets that has a lot of good info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

cva34 said:


> One thing mentioned really hit home...most boats do not reverse very well with a tunnel...And running lines reverse is really handy...I got a tunnel in my 16 and thats my biggest complain..and it wants to slide at high speed


Yeah, this is my main concern as well with a tunnel. I found out yesterday my lower unit is full of pieces of gears, so on to Plan B, just don't know what plan B is yet, lol.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Guess I will sacrifice some reverse power lol got paperwork done today I will picking up the new rig Saturday or Monday ready to get it slimed up already 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice! I can eat me some catfish.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Guntown... that's a fine boat!



catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Guess I will sacrifice some reverse power lol got paperwork done today I will picking up the new rig Saturday or Monday ready to get it slimed up already


What'd you end up going with?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

18cc tunnel









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

You can even go chase some reds in that baby, congrats!


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

SSST said:


> Yeah, river is low, if I want to keep fishing it, Im gonna have to invest in a tunnel. Pic is of my last trip down a week ago. My son's is in worse shape, broke the driveshaft. The golf course swift is whooping us, lol. But have caught some good yellas.


Looks like you need an airboat!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome mess of fish and the boat is set up great for that fishing.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

SSST said:


> Im gonna have to invest in a tunnel.
> 
> I'm pricing new rigs as we speak, lol.


How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> How much are you looking to spend?


Probably be next year now, my priorities are changing to salt.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

The only reason for a tunnel on a jet is if you run rocks the jet foot runs almost even with the bottom of the boat. Pic is courtesy of fb Texas outboard jets


----------

